# Transporter



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys

Anyone have any experience of trying to get an R35 onto a large multi car transporter, would the cars width and ground clearance be an issue?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Front lip clearance may present an issue, width should be fine.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Front lip clearance may present an issue, width should be fine.


Cheers mate

Just got confirmation from the transport company that they just delivered a lambo Murcielago so i'd imagine a GTR shouldn't cause them any trouble,


----------

